# Webster County with son



## Curtis (Oct 31, 2005)

Hunted over the weekend.  Got in to camp late Friday night from Florida with my 8 year-old son, Teddy.  His first time in camp during hunting season.  He his brothers have been scouting before, but this time was "for real." 
We didn't see a thing on Saturday.  Good lunch at Mom's in Plains and fished in the afternoon and caught some nice big bluegill.  Fried quail dinner at Mom's in Preston.  Got to see a woman's first deer, in the back of her truck.  First time he gets to hear "so that's what they look like!" from another hunter.
Hunting a food plot from a double stand on Snday morning we saw two does and three immature bucks (spike, 4pt and either a 5pt or 6pt)  The first deer into range was a big mama doe and she had us made.  She kept watching our breath (it was cold), head bobbing, and pawing the ground.  I couldn't get a shot at her.  She and the smaller doe quickly hustled behind some cover and then were gone.  The three bucks stayed around for a few minutes and the one of the small basket bucks tore up a bush with its antlers.  Teddy was beside himself "Just shoot Daddy, shoooooooot.  Please shoot" - he wasn't happy with my explanation.  Some lessons aren't fun to learn.  The bucks wandered off and Teddy couldn't believe they were not big enough.  He had a great weekend, saw turkeys, armadillos, and deer, found some feathers and bones and got to come home with a new pocket knife from one of the other club members (Thank you), and learned a couple of lessons about hunting, patience,and the company of men.

BTW, Jacksonville to Preston is a haul for a day and 1/2 hunt, I will try to make it 2 1/2 days next time.

Curtis


----------



## Wolfhound (Nov 1, 2005)

Sounds like an awesome weekend. Our club up on the Marion County, Chattahoochee County, Webster County line has been similar to what you are seeing. We are seeing lots of young bucks and does. I don't think the rut is kicking in yet but it will. I hope the big ones start showing their face in a couple of weeks. 

I love to hear the stories of new hunters out. I hope you guys get a good one and Teddy gets his first one. Good luck and happy hunting!!


----------



## duckbill (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey Curtis,
Our camp is just a few miles down the road from Mom's Kitchen in Preston.  That quail dinner is awesome!
Glad you had a nice weekend.  I'll be up Nov 10th - 20th.  We frequent Mom's, maybe we'll see ya there.
Bill


----------



## Jim Ammons (Nov 1, 2005)

duckbill

Believe it or not! It has been raining in Webster County where I hunt since 2:50 PM this afternoon. Good rain for an hour then drizzle all afternoon. Steady light rain since 6:00 PM. Deer are moving. You would not believe the improved looks of food plots in a couple of hours this afternoon.  Come on rut!


----------



## duckbill (Nov 1, 2005)

Sounds great, Jim.  Don't let them kick off the rut until I get up there - NOV 10th


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 3, 2005)

When doe's the rut peak in ya'lls neck of the woods there in Ga.


----------



## duckbill (Nov 3, 2005)

cowboyron said:
			
		

> When doe's the rut peak in ya'lls neck of the woods there in Ga.




Well, I'm gonna be there from Nov 10th - 20th.  I'm hoping sometime in there   .   That's what it has been the past 3 years.


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 3, 2005)

Duckbill, Thats what I heard also. My cousin has 400 acres up there at Richland and The guy that he is in with on this land said it is peaking around the 15th. This friend of his has been managing this tract for a few years now and has this place right. This is my cousins first year, Cuz said he has seen some pics of some really nice bucks dead and alive. He to is heading up on the 10th or 11th and staying for a week, I have an invite so I'm hoping I can make it.


----------



## duckbill (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey Cowboy,
PM me before next Thursday if you think you might come up.  We'll get together at Mom's Kitchen for some quail.  I'll get you my cell # .


----------



## Turk (Nov 4, 2005)

DuckBill: You may just want to sit on top of your camper...I saw a REAL nice buck come right out of the middle of ya'lls camp about 0500 yesterday! Good luck! (the grilled quail at Mom's is better than the fried...imho)


----------



## duckbill (Nov 4, 2005)

Turk said:
			
		

> DuckBill: You may just want to sit on top of your camper...I saw a REAL nice buck come right out of the middle of ya'lls camp about 0500 yesterday! Good luck! (the grilled quail at Mom's is better than the fried...imho)




Too funny!  Somebody must have left an open bottle of doe pee at the pin board    .
I agree on the grilled quail   .

Flag me down or stop by and say hello next week.

Bill


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 4, 2005)

Duckbill, Sound's like a plan to me. I'll be in touch. My only hold up at this time is my truck. It just pucked a transmission. Hopefully it will be fixed by then.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 7, 2005)

*Hate to miss it.*

The last couple of years Nov 8 - 13th has been the "big buck peak" for our club.  Between work (new job) and family commitments, I will not be up there again until first week of December / mid-December.  Good luck and let us know how you do.  BTW, next time I will try the quail grilled!

Curtis


----------



## duckbill (Nov 7, 2005)

Curtis said:
			
		

> BTW, next time I will try the quail grilled!
> 
> Curtis




You can get it half grilled/ half fried, too   .


----------



## Wolfhound (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Duckbill,

Where do you guys hunt in Webster County?? We are are up at the tri-county line off of Liberty Hill Road. Just curious as to if you guys are seeing any rut activity!


----------



## duckbill (Nov 7, 2005)

Wolfhound said:
			
		

> Hey Duckbill,
> 
> Where do you guys hunt in Webster County?? We are are up at the tri-county line off of Liberty Hill Road. Just curious as to if you guys are seeing any rut activity!




We have two tracts:  One is between Preston & Weston just off of 41.  The other is SW of Weston out off of 41(half in Randolph/half in Webster.  

I havent been up, but we've had several bucks killed already.  Two really good ones.  Tarsals have been a little wet, but they haven't kicked it in yet.  A lot of young twinker bucks have been chasing.  I have a feeling this weekends cooler weather will set them off   . I hope so anyhow.


----------



## Turk (Nov 7, 2005)

Wolfhound: I hunt on the east side of Liberty Hill Rd.. Sounds like the same general area as you. Haven't seen any serious rutting activity yet. I have noticed a lot of activity down Duckbills way...particularly the Randolph Co. tract area. Should be kicking in all over any time now!


----------



## Wolfhound (Nov 8, 2005)

Sounds good Turk! I hope this cooler weather will get them going too.


----------



## PWalls (Nov 8, 2005)

I like it all at Mom's Kitchen. But, I have to top whatever I get with some of that sweet potatoe pie. They make a darn good one. And that has to be some of the sweetest tea I have ever had.

We hunt on 5 leases scattered in Webster, Stewart and Marion county.

Am frequently at either Mom's in Preston or Red's Pizza in Richland for lunch.

I hope the rut is on next week cause I'm gonna be hunting all week.


----------

